# Plinking cans



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sunny and in the 50s!
Decided to do some plinking. Shooting 3/8-inch (9.5mm) steel from 10 meters (33 feet) with a homemade Axiom Champ and Precise .65mm latex cut to 12 inches at a 5/8-3/8-inch taper.




Used a garage sale camera so I could place it near the target. Video quality may suffer!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Now that’s a fun video. It’s just great to be out in the open air


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice to see some shooting!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Nice to see some shooting!


Man, we all love a little shooting video!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The simple pleasures-Yep I love it!!!!!!! Good shooting too KK!


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Man! That is great KawKan...I just fell on some loose gravel and did more damage to the rotator cuff and will not be able to shoot for about two months! Stuff happens, but I can still enjoy this forum and I certainly enjoyed your video. Thanks so much for posting this - it certainly came along at the right time for me as I was getting a bit discouraged...

NG


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Kk nice shooting wish my back yard had no snow like yours


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting KK!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was a fun video and a beauty of a day to be out shootn. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I like videos, where it's possible to see shooters real feelings.

This was one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

NoGuarantees said:


> Man! That is great KawKan...I just fell on some loose gravel and did more damage to the rotator cuff and will not be able to shoot for about two months! Stuff happens, but I can still enjoy this forum and I certainly enjoyed your video. Thanks so much for posting this - it certainly came along at the right time for me as I was getting a bit discouraged...
> 
> NG


Sorry to hear about the fall. Hope your recovery goes smoothly, and you return to shooting soon!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

It's not quite thst warm out here in Canada just yet, but I did manage to get out and do some shooting in the past two days. And brother I hear you I feels great to get outside for a change and shoot!

Nice shooting! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

